# Too hot to mill, so I made a pen



## SDB777 (Jun 21, 2013)

Even with the air conditioner running in the garage(wife has a portable unit that vents out the garage door), it still is kind of hot. Got it from a humid/hot 56%/95*F-heat index of 106*F, down to 88*F!!
 
Anyway, no one cares if I was trying to keep from melting.....




Made one! I know, kind of weird for me, but it is what it is. Herre is a piece of timber from a trade with someone probably a couple years back, and I just don't remember whom to give the credit to....sorry. Even with the use of HDR, it's hard to get into the swirly grain in the darker areas.....it's really there.


Buckeye Burl(naturally dark) on an Executive Clicker:












Considering I mowed and weedwhacked two yards, and then washed two vehicles, I think I deserve some rest! And maybe an adult beverage or six?






Scott (hmmm, milling in the morning) B


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 21, 2013)

beautiful pen!!!


----------



## Kevin (Jun 21, 2013)

That's a beauty.


----------



## DKMD (Jun 21, 2013)

One of my more favoritist pens I've seen in a while!

David(resting the grammar part of my brain)K


----------



## phinds (Aug 20, 2013)

That's really beautiful.


----------



## bamafatboy (Aug 20, 2013)

Real nice pen and piece of wood. I have a 6 inch long drill bit and drill mine on the lathe.


----------

